# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Генеральный партнер «ТИБО-2016» компания «Белтелеком» представит на Форуме новые телекоммуникационны

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

